# How far out for tuna from Ft. Morgan in May??????



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

What is the closest I can go to have a good chance of catching tuna? I plan on putting in at Ft. Morgan or Orange beach.

Also, what is Venice and where is that?

thanks

greg


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

idk about how far but venice is in louisiana


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

The closest rig is the petronuswhere you can catch yellow/black fins around that time. Also what kind of boat? AndI would recommend that you take someone that knows whats up if it's your first time. If you have any questions about rigging and what to do to catch them pm me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll have to take quite a little ride if you want to reliably find yellowfin. Running far southwest to the rigs would be the closest. I would start at the marlin and work my way southwest if you have the range. The lump is a pretty good distance from you but the tuna bite is picking up down there. I wouldn't make a one day trip out of it though. If you're not picky and you just want to catch some tuna, go to the petronius. Its usually loaded with blackfin all year. They are reliable and easy to catch and they are great eating as well. Another option is to head southeast toward the nipple and chunk for them. You probably won't see any yellowfin but there is usually a lot of blackfin there in the winter. Start chunking with pogies or butterfish until you can catch some bonitas and than start chunking with them.


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wayyyyyyyy tooooo far for me. I was hoping less than 40 miles.

thanks


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had good luck for blackfin on the "edge" out of Destin or P-Cola. It's only around 20 or so miles out. I usually anchor just where the edge starts to roll down, and chum. It takes a while to get the tuna coming in, then it's plain fun. 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Where can you find/buy butterfish around here?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I sell them here in orange beach at Top Gun Tackle. I carry them in 25# flats for 23.99. Sometimes you can catch them in the summertime around dock lights but it takes a lot of effort just to get 5# of them.

Sorry I didn't read where you said " How far out in <U>MAY</U> ". Like someone else said, go to the edge southeast of perdido pass from there its about a thirty mile run and the blackfin and sometimes yellowfin are there. I alsocaught a small bluefin there a couple years ago. Don't forget to put out the high speed baits while your there, there are a lot of wahoo at that time as well.


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

How far out is the edge and what is it? Do you have any coordinates?


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

The "edge" is about 30 miles SSE of Perdido Pass, Orange Beach. It is more of an area rather than a spot. Get yourself one of the "Hook-n-Line" fishing maps - lots of great info and GPS spots on there. They are really useful.

IMO, 30 miles out in a 17 foot boat is a bit of a stretch.

Good luck fishing


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *GregBR549 (1/24/2008)*How far out is the edge and what is it? Do you have any coordinates?


 What size boatay you running brother.


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

17' Proline cc w 90 merc


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *GregBR549 (1/26/2008)*17' Proline cc w 90 merc


 I gotcha. On a good day the edge wouldn't be a bad trip. My buddy and I used to fish out of a 17 sea era and we'd run all over the place in it, till he got a 21 and I got a 24. I launch outta cotton bayou, I took a 60 mile trip in mine, thats a haul. But that southeast ride to edge is a good one, got alot of bottom spots on the way. Don't forget about the trysler grounds too.


----------

